# 22 inch vogues (Mayo Stripe)



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Does anyone have any pics of a 70's B-body car (caprice,caddy,delta-88,Grandville) sitting on 22 inch vogues. I was wondering what the tires look like since they are 305 40 22. Does that make for a huge side wheel profile does it really matter since these type of cars are so huge?


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

these 20s and 22s in vouge tires are reallly make for the suvs. They are not made to go on to cars. notice the sizes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i saw an escalade ext on 2o or 22 inch vogues shit looked tight


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i saw one too but it didnt look tight


----------



## 70Delta88ongold30s (Apr 17, 2006)

[I







MG]http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d57/Holylox/caprice20vogues2.jpg[/IMG]
there , now tell me that don't look clean!!!!


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

yeah they look tight, maybe I should sell my 17's and get some 22's for my 75 convertible


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Why the fuck wont they make a lo pro vouge :uh:


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

> *Why the fuck wont they make a lo pro vouge *


They make lo pro Vogues in all car sizes, but the 20's and 22's are made for trucks. The profiles in 20's and 22's for cars are to small to put that stripes on.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@May 17 2006, 08:13 PM~5448078
> *They make lo pro Vogues in all car sizes, but the 20's and 22's are made for trucks. The profiles in 20's and 22's for cars are to small to put that stripes on.
> *



fock dat,,, to small wtf,, make that white one thinner,,, that was ez


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@May 17 2006, 10:43 PM~5448267
> *fock dat,,, to small wtf,, make that white one thinner,,, that was ez
> *



my english translation machine is not working tonight......does anyone know what this guy said?


----------



## hollygrovehustla (Dec 21, 2002)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@May 17 2006, 04:44 PM~5447038
> *Why the fuck wont they make a lo pro vouge :uh:
> *


they put the white and yellow side walls on any tire just to make them look like vouges it cost like 80 a tire for 22s


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@May 18 2006, 08:40 PM~5454779
> *they put the white and yellow side walls on any tire just to make them look like vouges it cost like 80 a tire for 22s
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 


I aint got neyythinn to say then


----------

